# Mother of two becomes Japan's oldest boxer at 44



## Ceicei (Mar 2, 2008)

I enjoyed reading this article, especially the quotes from her:



> "I try not to think about my age," the former aerobics instructor told reporters.
> 
> "I'm a mum but I'm going to give it everything I've got.
> 
> "I wanted to show my children that if you give up, then you're washed up!"


http://www.reuters.com/article/oddlyEnoughNews/idUSN2964869320080229

- Ceicei


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 3, 2008)

Right on, that's awesome.  Give 'em hell lady.  If Couture can keep banging at that age, so can you.


----------



## kittybreed (May 7, 2008)

What impresses me is that she's a Professional boxer.


----------

